# Drinking fountain escapades. . . .



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

So I go to get this drinking fountain/bottle filler roughed in.... remove old drinking fountain, open the wall, shut off water to the building. Sweated on a valve to allow me to get the water back on while I worked. Finished up rough in, backing, etc.

Next day I get a phone call and the customer says the electrician has some questions for me.

First question : What are you going to do for access to that valve?

I don't really see why he's concerned about that but OK, I play. Explained that it was only installed to control water and it basically becomes a coupling.

Second question : So if you ever have to work on this thing you have to shut off the whole building?

At this point I can't believe my ears. Does he have any electrical related questions? No sir, there will be a valve installed under the appliance for servicing the unit.

Third question (really turned out to be more of a statement) : So it looks like the area that my box has to be in is really tight, so if I don't get it exactly right, we'll have to open the wall and move it.

He's kidding, right? I told him yes, that's the intention of the rough in sheet in the installation manual, so that we can get everything right and not have to open the wall later.

On one hand for the sake of the customer I really hope he gets it right. It can't be that hard? Mount square metal box, run wire to it.
On the other hand i'd be lying if I said I wouldn't get a good laugh out of it being in the wrong spot.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

who hired the electrician?


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> who hired the electrician?


Wasn't me. :vs_laugh:


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I always have them put the wall plug in the high side so they have more room, same place I rough the water in.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Alan said:


> Wasn't me. :vs_laugh:


thats all that matters as its not your problem if he screws up..


----------

